# 2006 Vikings Schedule



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Monday September 11 at Washington Redskins 6:00 p.m. ESPN

Sunday September 17 CAROLINA PANTHERS Noon FOX

Sunday September 24 CHICAGO BEARS Noon FOX

Sunday October 1 at Buffalo Bills Noon FOX

Sunday October 8 DETROIT LIONS Noon FOX

Sunday October 15 BYE

Sunday October 22 at Seattle Seahawks 3:15 p.m.

Monday October 30 NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS 7:30 p.m. ESPN

Sunday November 5 at San Francisco 49ers 3:05 p.m. FOX Sunday

November 12 GREEN BAY PACKERS Noon FOX

Sunday November 19 at Miami Dolphins Noon FOX

Sunday November 26 ARIZONA CARDINALS Noon

Sunday December 3 at Chicago Bears Noon FOX

Sunday December 10 at Detroit Lions Noon FOX

Sunday December 17 NEW YORK JETS Noon CBS

Thursday December 21 at Green Bay Packers 7:00 p.m. NFL Network

Sunday December 31 ST. LOUIS RAMS Noon FOX


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Interesting.....2 Mon nights,no Sunday nights.But that could change with NBC being able to choose games the last 7 weeks on a game by game basis.

One other note.....if you don't have cable or satelitte TV you won't get the second Vikes-Packers game as it will be on the NFL channel.

http://www.nfl.com/nflnetwork/story/9193472

Says they will be televised locally in the 2 teams home markst.....ND in the Vikes TV market.What stations will televise them?


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Looks like a 16-0 regular season.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

SiouxperDave25 said:


> Looks like a 16-0 regular season.


Well... I wouldn't go _THAT_ far 

They'll lose at least 3 games and go a max 13-3.... The games against Seattle, Carolina and Chicago will be losses...

But yeah...they got a heckuva good schedule draw... some pretty slack teams... If I was a season ticket holder, I'd be darn happy! :beer:

Ryan


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Monday September 11 at Washington Redskins 6:00 p.m. ESPN
> 
> Sunday September 17 CAROLINA PANTHERS Noon FOX
> 
> ...


Washington -- W
Carolina -- L
Chicago --W
Buffalo --W
Detroit --W
Bye - hopefully not a loss
Seattle --L
NE --L
SF -- W
GB -- W
Miami --L
Arizona --L (Ouch)
Chicago --L
Detroit --W
NY -- W
GB --W
St. Louis -- W

Preseason Prognostication 10-6


----------



## SlipperySam (Jan 17, 2006)

You will lose a game to the lions....you will beat NE.....


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Looks pretty good but I would say they lose to Wash. and beat Arizona....same record.....10-6


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> You will lose a game to the lions


I do not think that we will lose a game to the lions. I am a Vikings fan but I am not one that is not realistic. I don't think we are going to the Superbowl but I also do not believe we are losing to the lions!!! The roar is not quite restored!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

The vikes haven't lost to the kitties since 2001, in a blistering upset by the score of 27-24. I haven't seen any improvement in that organization and I do not see them coming up with a win. Another disappointing 5-11 season coming the way of Detroit. 1 of those 5 wins however is very unlikely to come from the vikes.


----------



## SlipperySam (Jan 17, 2006)

The Viqueens bearly beat the Pontiac Pu....I mean the motor city kitties last year. Scored on a kick/punt return and an interception return. Harrington won't be there to give you the game anymore. You got rid of Duante, which was a good move, but your offense is not where it needs to be yet. Let's see where they go in the draft. Someone is going to win this division at 7-9


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I think the Lions will be improved this year....new coaching staff....Mike Martz as OC should put up points.....replacing Harrington with Kitna is a definte step up.But they will only finish ahead of the Packers.


----------



## SlipperySam (Jan 17, 2006)

> I think the Lions will be improved this year....new coaching staff....Mike Martz as OC should put up points.....replacing Harrington with Kitna is a definte step up.But they will only finish ahead of the Packers.


Agreed


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I think we're going to see a Vikings team that is so different, the only thing we'll recognize is the horns on the helmets! I won't even try to guess how they'll do this year. I think how much they improve hinges greatly on how well they draft. I will say that, looking at the NFC North, I think they should win it...


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

There are only two games that I the Vikiings have to win, and those are the games against the packers. If they win those it makes the season a whole lot better. Then again so does them winning every other game


----------

